# Salmon, Broccoli and Rice



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

My cooking skills are terrible and I'm just wondering if anyone can recommend ways to prepare salmon, broccoli and rice dishes

so that they aren't bland.

At the moment I'm just boiling my rice, steaming my broccoli and salmon and it's dry as hell.

Does anyone else that eats this meal regularly have any tips on how to make it a bit more palatable / interesting without

pouring over ready-made unhealthy sauces?

Any advice will be very much appreciated!


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Wrap Salmon in a foil parcel with a slice of lemon and plenty blackpepper - steams and stays very moist

Rice - boil it with added slice of garlic in the water or green cardomon pods - try throwing in some frozen cubed veggies for a change

broccoli - microwave it in pyrex dish covered with clingfilm in a teaspoon of water then cover once done in grated nutmeg and seasalt flakes


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

salmon....steam it with a pinch of dill added.

rice....boil it with a pinch of cumin added

broccoli.....just eat it....its fcukin great stuff


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

id make a marinade for the salmon probably some olive oil, lemon juice and oregano wrap it up in tin foil and bake it in the oven should give it a nice flavour and keep it from from drying out at the same time there is stacks of recipes on this forum to choose from.


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Off the top of my head the first one that comes to mind is, chop the brocolie into small florets, steam the rice, heat a stir fry pan or wok and prefarbly add an egg and some oil if you get a good pan oil will only be necessary every 2 to 3 times you use the pan.

1) Get the pan scorching hot and add the brocoli then stir.

2) Add a little bit of water and allow the water to boil off in the pan, this will steam the brocoli.

3) When the pan and brocoli is dry first whisk the egg then add it to the pan and allow to set.

4) Add the rice and smask up the egg so that it mixes with the rice. Stir around the pan till its burning hot when touched with the knuckles.

5) Add a tablespoon full of soy sauce (prefarbly reduced salt) and again stir round the pan.

6) Grill/steam/ whatever the salmon and serve with the fried rice.

Enjoy! Its looks a bit long winded but honestly is quick as hell, if your lazy like me you dont even have to change the heat on the pan the whole time lol


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Also if you wanted to do the above recipe with chicken or beef its much nicer, just stir fry the meat with the brocoli


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok mate -

For the rice. Bring some water to the boil , add half a dozen cardamoms , some salt , pepper , cumin , few bay leaves and pore in the rice which should be rinsed with water before cooking. Simmer untill it is cooked and the water has mostly been absorbed. Then let is stand for 20-30 mins. Done!

For the fish........

Pre heat the grill on hottest setting.

Get some fish seasoning (one without sugar) and sprinkle over the top side of the salmon (use little salt and pepper as an alternative) . Place a decent amount salt on the skin side. This will crisp it up nicely. Place on foil on a baking tray skin side up and cook for about 10 minutes then flip it over for a few minutes to finish off. Done!

Steam or boil the broccoli. Don't over cook it though keep it crispy. Takes about 5-10 minutes to cook in boiling water. Once the broccoli is done refresh it by running cold water over it. This will stop it being mushy and overdone and keep it crisp and fresh. They drizzle a little olive oil /lemon , salt and pepper over it .

Plate up and your done.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Deep fry the lot. Yummmmmmmmy.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

UK Muscle - more like UK Master Chief!!!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Salmon - a little sesame oil fresh grated ginger & tiny bit of honey mixed together an then put on the fish before grilling - dont cook it too long or it will go dry!

Rice - loads of suggestions all ready mentioned but I always have Japanese brown rice as its much nicer than brown basmati rice, much less dry and easier to eat :thumb:

Green veg - crush some garlic with a little sea salt then get a jar - add some olive oil & a bit of freshly squeezed lemon juice then add your garlic & salt - shake and leave for 5 min then pour a little over your veg - very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

for the rice

put deisered amount into pan

rinse it

put enough water in it so the first joint of your thumb is covered in water when sitting on top of the rice

2 spoons of olive oil

high heat

when its boiling stir once

heat on the lowest it can go

lid on

leave for 20 mins

turn of leave for another 10-15mins

perfect rice


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice everyone who contributed!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> for the rice
> 
> put deisered amount into pan
> 
> ...


What if you've got a really big thumb?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just add some of your Jizz, more protein and changes the taste - simple.


----------

